# What would your dog sound like?



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Seriously! If your dog could talk what would he/she sound like?

I havent figured out Banshee yet... but Odin would totally sound like Dug from the movie Up!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Cain would be the dog from Cartoon Network years ago that would always go "which way did he go George which way did he go?!" Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko would sound like Gir from Invader Zim. LOL!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

EckoMac said:


> Ecko would sound like Gir from Invader Zim. LOL!


:goodpost:

It's funny you say that cause D is totally my little Gir. :rofl: I totally imagine him singing the doom song 






I love the end how he's like Oooo what's that. Lol Totally Dosia XD


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

oh my gosh! i forgot all about Gir! but yeah that doesnt fit Odin . but it is super cute!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Bouncer's voice when he was younger could only be described as Brian Griffin











But now he's more like Shadow from Homeward Bound LOL

This is so Louie (Max from Goofy Movie) the song fits him too though haha






Dream would be Lady from lady and the tramp






Akiliya is Sasha from All dogs go to heaven 2


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't have a clue what Sheba would be. Something along the lines of the female mutt in lady and the tramp. She's hard to pick.

This new pup would be copper from fix and the hound.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I think flex would talk like an older southern black gentleman. You know like a Mississippi pimp lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

And the hooker would definitely sound like Fran Drescher from the nanny


----------



## samairawtsn (Mar 19, 2013)

i don't know hoe to explain his sound but i like his sound.


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

Lacy Lou would be alot like Lady from Lady and the Tramp as well. And Bella would be like Dot from the Animaniacs. She is always cute and Lacy has turned into quite the little lady. :woof: :woof: :woof:


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd like to think Akasha would sound like Akasha... lol All badass vampiry and stuffs.






Mya... I have no idea lol


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Slayer would be Scooby Doo lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

This is kinda on topic and kinda off topic lol. My old dog Diablo would take a short plastic attachment piece from our vacuum and put in his mouth so you couldn't see it. He would then barely open his mouth and breathe out. He LITERALLY sounded just like Darth Vader lmao.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I think Loki would sound kinda like Eeyore, but not all depressed, just the deep slow voice. Eeyore's voice with Tigger's personality, haha.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Gage would sound like Morgan Freeman


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

So i had to rez this thread cuz i figured out Banshee's voice!

She would totally be a female version of the neurotic squirrel Hammy from Over the Hedge!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Terra wouof sound like the Ask-a-Ninja nija because she's very cool and likes to kill things. Ask A Ninja - Question 16 "How To Kill A Ninja" - YouTube


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Lmao perfect thread

Slate would be like a grumpy old man that tells is life story .. "when I was your age I walked to school up a hill both ways "

deuce is the pup from up

And Letty is the devil herself

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

